# Means testing social welfare benefits



## dewdrop (29 Mar 2013)

Could someone direct me to the section which shows the rate of social  welfare benefit on a sliding scale one can get after their means has been calculated. What weekly means per relative calculations can you have before payment is reduced. I always find it difficult to source this info.


----------



## eastbono (29 Mar 2013)

http://www.welfare.ie/en/downloads/sw19.pdf page 12.  I presume this is what you are looking for.


----------



## pudds (29 Mar 2013)

Does this help.

Most payments have a disregard of €20k in savings apart from Disability Allowance, which has €50k. and if no savings or income above this you get the full rate, for a single person is €188

Any savings above these levels or other income will reduce your payment.

JSA  if you schroll down it gives a sample.   http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ents/means_test_for_jobseekers_allowance.html

I have a little calculator on a spread sheet, where you can juggle the figures to get an idea of, if and how much your payment might be reduced. I can email it to you if you like.  I'll post it below but don't expect it to come out looking all right.


            Savings   Means Rate per €1000   Means   Payment       20,000.00   Nil   0   188.00       10,000.00   1.00   10   -10.00       10,000.00   2.00   20   -20.00       







      40,000.00   
  Total Due   158.00


----------



## rion (29 Mar 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me is family income supplement means tested thanks


----------



## eastbono (29 Mar 2013)

Yes   http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Family-Income-Supplement-FIS---SW-22.aspx


----------



## gipimann (29 Mar 2013)

pudds said:


> Does this help.
> 
> Most payments have a disregard of €20k in savings apart from Disability Allowance, which has €50k. and if no savings or income above this you get the full rate, for a single person is €188
> 
> Any savings above these levels or other income will reduce your payment.



Just to add that Supplementary Welfare Allowance has a disregard of €5000 and the full-rate payment is €186, not €188


----------

